# The Water Tower baggers thread



## Drago (1 May 2021)

Right, you exploatory lot. You know the craic by now. Ride bike to a water tower, prop up a bike, take a pic, tell us where it is and anything you can about the tower.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

I don't think you will get many replies on this (because there aren't many water towers!), so I will cheat and show you one from my childhood, MINUS a bike!

I was born in Kenilworth and lived there until I was 7 years old. I remembered there being a water tower not far from the Abbey Fields. I just checked and found that it was converted into an unusual luxury home in the 1970s.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think you will get many replies on this (because there aren't many water towers!), so I will cheat and show you one from my childhood, MINUS a bike!
> 
> I was born in Kenilworth and lived there until I was 7 years old. I remembered there being a water tower not far from the Abbey Fields. I just checked and found that it was converted into an unusual luxury home in the 1970s.
> 
> View attachment 586648



Plenty of water towers, just not in hillier areas 😄


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Plenty of water towers, just not in hillier areas 😄


Apparently, there are more left than I expected - *160 on Pinterest*.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 May 2021)

I don't get the bike out for walks of less than fifteen minutes, and this water tower is ten minutes away... but the photo is taken from the castle and priory, about five minutes away...






Obviously the water tower is the red brick structure on the left, topped with its cast iron tank.

from a PDF about Lancaster's canalside mills...

_Moor Lane South Mill (Between Bridges 101 and 102) This started as a sailcloth factory and, after being bought in 1825 by Samuel Greg (of Quarry Bank Mill in Cheshire), it was converted to spinning and weaving cotton. The current building dates from 1825–31. The Storeys took it over in 1861. After the mill closed in 1982 the site became offices for Reebok, who then moved out, and it is now NHS offices. The red water-tower is a local landmark._

The is another at a former mill in Caton a few miles up the river. Next time I'm out that way i'll try to bag a photo... and apparently another just on the other side of that hill with the memorial on top.


edit... who said there's no water towers in the hillier areas?


----------



## Drago (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think you will get many replies on this (because there aren't many water towers!)...


Eh? There are 2 in the next village alone! 

Shame about Kenilworth. HS2 is going to make a right mess up that way.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

Quite a few round here in all fairness i can think of half a dozen within a 10 mile radius


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

Shows how much I know! 

Let's see yer pics then...


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

At Round Hills Camp site in the New Forest


----------



## sheddy (1 May 2021)

Some notable ones https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Water_towers_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## Drago (1 May 2021)

Does anyone know of a mapping tool or webstite that lists them?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

We could start one! 
watertowers Я us.co.uk


----------



## Drago (1 May 2021)

Well, it looks like this threat is liable to become the nation's leading water tower resource.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think you will get many replies on this (because there aren't many water towers!), so I will cheat and show you one from my childhood, MINUS a bike!
> 
> I was born in Kenilworth and lived there until I was 7 years old. I remembered there being a water tower not far from the Abbey Fields. I just checked and found that it was converted into an unusual luxury home in the 1970s.
> 
> View attachment 586648


There's air towers for the underground reservoirs in the area.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Does anyone know of a mapping tool or webstite that lists them?


https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1DoWgJRMJw9YTMhItClwWYZiDMig&ie=UTF8&oe=UTF8&msa=0

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Water_towers_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, it looks like this threat is liablemto become the nation's leading water tower resource.



You could join the water tower appreciation society

https://bwtas.blogspot.com/


----------



## aferris2 (1 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Does anyone know of a mapping tool or webstite that lists them?


Quick google gave this for East Anglia


----------



## Drago (2 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You could join the water tower appreciation society
> 
> https://bwtas.blogspot.com/


Believe it or not there is a telegraph pole appreciation society.


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2021)

When I was a kid there used to be a road called Woodsetts Rd, well it still is called Woodsetts Rd, but everybody knew it as Tank Lane for obvious reasons, it had a tank very similar to the one @numbnuts posted went past the other day & it's been replaced with a house, no idea when that happened.

If you really wanted to be impressive you could always buy your own https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/76362408#/


----------



## Drago (2 May 2021)

One of the two I referred to in the next village has planning permission to be turned into an abode.

https://www.headleystokes.co.uk/portfolio/water-tower-conversion-roade-northants/?portfolioCats=10

As of last year work hadn't started, but when im feeling a bit better and riding again ill bimble over and check.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2021)

That's very similar to the towers between
*1. *Hall Green, & the top of _Haigh Bank _
(which drops down to 'Old Post Office' junction of M1; jct 38)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2800211

*2.* Hooton Pagnell & Hickleton 
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/118081


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2021)

There's a nice 'Tulip' at Ackworth, with the added bonus of the Plague Stone 'preserved' at the top of SandyGate

It's at the side of the A628, Pontefract - Barnsley road

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/339726









The field at the side of it is known as the 'Showground', & such notable events as the 'Scammell Gathering', 'Ackworth Steam Fair' take place there
So does the start & finish of Ackworth Half-Marathon


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Believe it or not there is a telegraph pole appreciation society.


And one for pylons.


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> And one for pylons.


Yeah but the cream works well on those


----------



## Juan Kog (2 May 2021)

Gaddesden Row near Hemel Hempstead.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 May 2021)

Not wanting to be a spoil-sport, but, there is already a similar thread here , but, I will just get value for peddling, by posting my pictures in both 

Locally, there is a landmark, known as "Cleadon Water Tower", so, myself and Mts @BoldonLad peddled along there this morning.











Actually, I may be able to triple my effort, by posting one in the "in front of a gate" thread to.

Although, as I said, the structure is referred to as Cleadon Water Tower, I think, having resorted to the all knowing Google, it perhaps should be more properly referred to as Cleadon Pumping Station Chimney? So, @Drago , your thread has, if nothing else, spurred me to enquire about a structure which I see most days, without thinking about it!

See here and here for more information.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2021)

A couple of local ones from this morning's ride. 

First one as you enter Wollaston from Irchester. 




Next one is next door to Wellingborough rugby club and it was converted to living accommodation about 5 years ago.





And then turn around and you can just see this one of the old A45 near Earls Barton


----------



## ukbabz (7 May 2021)

Came across this one outside of Farnborough (Berkshire)


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 May 2021)

Here's one. I was on my bike at the time but it's not in the picture. Mursley in Buckinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2021)

_Lady Bolles Water Tower_
Heath
It's now a 'conservation village', east of Wakefield (almost every house there is listed/'of interest')

A privately financed structure, dating to the early 1600's
It once pumped water, though pipework, to Old Heath Hall (demolished)
The remnants of the machinery remains in the bottom

Different dates for these two external images, hence the quality

















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...sing-and-overflow-channel-warmfield-cum-heath


http://www.heathresidentsassociation.co.uk/history/heath-village

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1937336
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/367351

And not too far away, this one was purported to supply water to Nostell Priory in the old estates form
In the second paragraph, a well-head at Ryhill is mentioned (dated 1505), this still exists but is on private land (Dame Bolles is accessible)
https://bwtas.blogspot.com/2008/07/...8u_wq-Dh9aaJRGHlcg2BKcw-RiUxMOY4iXoB24xGNf7NY


----------



## winjim (7 May 2021)

I'm not on my bike but from where I am right now I can see a water tower






And a wind farm







Admittedly they're both a bit far away...


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2021)

Just round the corner from me,I can see it from the back of my house.Allways liked it.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 May 2021)

Tea Green , Hertfordshire. Near Luton Airport.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 May 2021)

Oostburg in the Netherlands, if you need a water tower, who ya gonna call?


----------



## Salty seadog (7 May 2021)

Another from the Dutch. A bit brutal but another I've stayed in the shadow of...this one in zandvoort


----------



## figbat (7 May 2021)

ukbabz said:


> View attachment 587519
> 
> 
> Came across this one outside of Farnborough (Berkshire)


I’ve not seen that - I’m not far from Farnborough and ride through every now and then.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2021)

winjim said:


> I'm not on my bike but from where I am right now I can see a water tower
> 
> And a wind farm
> 
> Admittedly they're both a bit far away...


Have a good idea which junction the photos were taken from, but would never have thought there was a wind farm visible from there. The only one I can think of in that direction is Penny Hill?


----------



## winjim (8 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Have a good idea which junction the photos were taken from, but would never have thought there was a wind farm visible from there. The only one I can think of in that direction is Penny Hill?


It is. We can basically see across the entire city from up here. If I go a bit further up the hill I think I can also see some turbines a bit further to the north, but I haven't oriented myself properly to work out where they are.

Apparently from up here you can see as far as the Humber bridge in one direction and Lincoln cathedral in another.

Edit: Lincoln cathedral, photo taken by someone on the local Facebook group.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2021)

winjim said:


> It is. We can basically see across the entire city from up here. If I go a bit further up the hill I think I can also see some turbines a bit further to the north, but I haven't oriented myself properly to work out where they are.
> 
> Apparently from up here you can see as far as the Humber bridge in one direction and Lincoln cathedral in another.
> 
> Edit: Lincoln cathedral, photo taken by someone on the local Facebook group.


Wow! Just, wow!
Impressive optics on that camera.
I'm about 10 miles closer to the Cathedral on a direct line with it, but even when up some of the local high points, have never spotted it.


----------



## ukbabz (10 May 2021)

figbat said:


> I’ve not seen that - I’m not far from Farnborough and ride through every now and then.


https://goo.gl/maps/fhi4ucYyYSM1HqTu5 

It's a bit out of the way, and not strictly by bridleway...


----------



## johnblack (10 May 2021)

Road past this one yesterday, Charwelton Road, Preston Capes.


----------



## figbat (10 May 2021)

I


ukbabz said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/fhi4ucYyYSM1HqTu5
> 
> It's a bit out of the way, and not strictly by bridleway...


I have ridden right past that! Admittedly it was probably at night so there's my excuse for not seeing it. It can't be far off the bridleway.


----------



## craigwend (10 May 2021)

The lesser known speech... 

http://navigator.health.org.uk/theme/enoch-powells-water-tower-speech


----------



## ukbabz (11 May 2021)

figbat said:


> I
> 
> I have ridden right past that! Admittedly it was probably at night so there's my excuse for not seeing it. It can't be far off the bridleway.
> 
> View attachment 588086



It is very close to Furze Lane, but the trees screen it quite. We'd come along the footpath instead so was rather clear :-)


----------



## pjd57 (11 May 2021)

Just wandered in to this thread.
Round the edges of Glasgow there's quite a few.
Pictures ASAP


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2021)

One on the ride from work this evening..


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2021)

How about two for the price of one - these are in Bluntisham in Cambridgeshire


----------



## davidphilips (13 May 2021)

Cycle past a really lovely water tower that is between Donaghadee and Groomsport a few times a week could take a picture but have a look at this video much better than any picture i could take, Know the tower is not in use but it really looks great and tbh when i pass it on a return cycle i know i am only a few minutes from home and time to slow down.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7_ggi8TxB8


----------



## clid61 (14 May 2021)

one somewhere near knutsford


----------



## gom (15 May 2021)

"Drowning by Numbers" anyone?


----------



## gom (15 May 2021)




----------



## Drago (15 May 2021)

Fantastic work team. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## figbat (16 May 2021)

ukbabz said:


> View attachment 587519
> 
> 
> Came across this one outside of Farnborough (Berkshire)


Snap! Perfectly legally taken as it’s on the bridleway at this point.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 May 2021)

Codicote Hertfordshire. The Water Tower is in , ..................Tower Road .


----------



## craigwend (17 May 2021)

Stolen from a friends Strava picture, Hornsea, East Yorkshire, though nearer Great Hatfield...


----------



## craigwend (18 May 2021)

craigwend said:


> Stolen from a friends Strava picture, Hornsea, East Yorkshire, though nearer Great Hatfield...
> View attachment 589310


Correction its the Mappleton Water Tower...










https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mappleton_Water_Tower.jpg


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2021)

Took a trip out east today and bagged a bevy, the Doncaster area offering rich pickings.
Starting with Bawtry, which has I think been sold for residential development:




​Then on to Rossington which seems to have been fitted with a cloaking device since the Streetview images were taken.






But Cantley made up for it with a brace:









​Grateful to @Drago for this thread which obliged me to seek out new routes, some of which were along excellent cycle paths. I'll be returning to the area to explore further.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Took a trip out east today and bagged a bevy, the Doncaster area offering rich pickings.
> Starting with Bawtry, which has I think been sold for residential development:
> 
> View attachment 589638
> ​



Is that the one alongside the 'GNR', about 1/2 - 3/4 mile north of Bawtry?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 May 2021)

Can we include conversions?

Junction of High Lane & Hall Bower Lane
Newsome
(just west of ) Castle Hill
Huddersfield

This was a water tower/tank

















Not the best image, sorry, but the ball is the float from inside the chamber 









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1172248


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 May 2021)

There's the_ Salt & Pepper Pots_ at Goole, but they're essentially hydraulic accumulators, but still towers for storing water...

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/339701

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101310620-concrete-water-tower-goole#.YKV2pXmSnIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101083219-brick-water-tower-goole


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Is that the one alongside the 'GNR', about 1/2 - 3/4 mile north of Bawtry?


That's the one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> That's the one.


I’ve seen it during a couple of my _Great North Road_ photographic trips


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2021)

The tower in Trent Park, Cockfosters with my trusty steed.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> The tower in Trent Park, Cockfosters with my trusty steed.
> View attachment 589717


Paulus , is that Galaxy ? . Oh dear , traditional steel touring bike , leather saddle and Carradice , you are definitely in cycling old fart territory. ............ 🤔 I must fettle my old Claud Butler Dalesman with the Brooks and Carradice .


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Paulus , is that Galaxy ? . Oh dear , traditional steel touring bike , leather saddle and Carradice , you are definitely in cycling old fart territory. ............ 🤔 I must fettle my old Claud Butler Dalesman with the Brooks and Carradice .


Yes, yes and yes. I do have other bikes though.


----------



## Willd (23 May 2021)

Barby Water Tower  plus my thumb


----------



## Oldhippy (23 May 2021)

I've always had a secret desire to convert one and live in it like Catweasle.


----------



## Drago (23 May 2021)

Willd said:


> Barby Water Tower  plus my thumb
> 
> View attachment 590174


Ah, Barby. Know it well.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uJMPom6-xmA


----------



## winjim (23 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wow! Just, wow!
> Impressive optics on that camera.
> I'm about 10 miles closer to the Cathedral on a direct line with it, but even when up some of the local high points, have never spotted it.


Highest point up the hill gets you Drax power station on the horizon, 40 miles away and perfectly visible to the naked eye.


----------



## winjim (23 May 2021)

And from the same spot, I think that's the Humber Bridge. Needs a bit of zooming in...


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 May 2021)

winjim said:


> Highest point up the hill gets you Drax power station on the horizon, 40 miles away and perfectly visible to the naked eye.
> View attachment 590187


And with a wind turbine in the field of view too?n👍
Would others in a similar direction also have been visible from that location when they were around? Ferrybridge for example?


----------



## winjim (23 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> And with a wind turbine in the field of view too?n👍
> Would others in a similar direction also have been visible from that location when they were around? Ferrybridge for example?


I'm sure I recall seeing more than one set of cooling towers from up here but I couldn't swear to it. Is Ferrybridge still standing? You can spot the clouds of vapour on the right day but I don't know if that's just Drax.

That's the same set of wind turbines as in my previous post, I'm just higher up.


----------



## simongt (23 May 2021)

As a contrast, when the GLW moved down from Scotland in 1991, she initially had no idea what these odd concrete towers were as they don't exist north of the border because they have plenty of lochs, steep hills and mountains to provide the supply and flow of water.


----------



## johnblack (25 May 2021)

Water tower between Farthigstone, Everdon Stubbs and Mantles Heath.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2021)

'Can't see the tower for the trees!'
Didn't spot this one near Adisham until I was almost past it, obscured as it was by the trees.


----------



## winjim (29 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> And with a wind turbine in the field of view too?n👍
> Would others in a similar direction also have been visible from that location when they were around? Ferrybridge for example?


From the other end of the road and in a slightly more northerly direction, some more cooling towers behind another wind farm. From what I can tell looking at the map, that's Ferrybridge power station and Park Spring wind farm. It's a bit of a hazy photo so neither are terribly visible, I might try again on a better day and when I'm not chasing around after a sticky toddler.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 May 2021)

winjim said:


> From the other end of the road and in a slightly more northerly direction, some more cooling towers behind another wind farm. From what I can tell looking at the map, that's Ferrybridge power station and Park Spring wind farm. It's a bit of a hazy photo so neither are terribly visible, I might try again on a better day and when I'm not chasing around after a sticky toddler.


You certainly have some enviably cracking views from up there. I suspect haziness might confound any efforts in the next few days, sticky toddlers notwithstanding 😉


----------



## Willd (29 May 2021)

Rugby


----------



## winjim (29 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> You certainly have some enviably cracking views from up there. I suspect haziness might confound any efforts in the next few days, sticky toddlers notwithstanding 😉


The other, posher side of the hill has arguably 'nicer' views as it's all countryside, nothing urban, but you can only actually see as far as Ringinglow. We get the whole view of the city and beyond.


----------



## jongooligan (30 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's the_ Salt & Pepper Pots_ at Goole, but they're essentially hydraulic accumulators, but still towers for storing water...
> 
> https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/339701
> 
> ...



Wife's friend, driving past Goole for the first time on the M62, "Good God! Why does Goole have a giant penis? It even has veins!"


----------



## winjim (30 May 2021)

jongooligan said:


> Wife's friend, driving past Goole for the first time on the M62, "Good God! Why does Goole have a giant penis? It even has veins!"


Goolies.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2021)

Water tower in Denford ash


----------



## Profpointy (31 May 2021)

You need to get this rather lovely book by Bernd and Hilla Becher






There's a whole series on different industrial subjects: gas tanks, blast furnaces, coalmines etc


----------



## Drago (31 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Water tower in Denford ash
> 
> View attachment 591437


A surprisingly stylish poede of brutalist architecture.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 May 2021)

Drago said:


> A surprisingly stylish poede of brutalist architecture.


I was thinking the same ... very Lancaster Services ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 May 2021)




----------



## Grant Fondo (31 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 591452


By the way, its not an actual water tower ....
_The tower was built between 1322 and 1325, at which time it stood in the River Dee. It is attached to Bonewaldesthorne's Tower by a spur wall. The architect was John (de) Helpston who had also designed castles for King Edward II in North Wales. Its prime purpose was to defend the port of Chester, and it was also used to monitor the movements of shipping and to ensure that the custom dues were paid._


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2021)

Normals' original water tower,(1898) originally surmounted by an iron cylinder at the top for holding water, removed for safety in the 1980's IIRC. This was also the site of the town cattle pound, but this is all now Fell Park.


----------



## Milzy (31 May 2021)

This is from our Awesome utopia village.


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2021)

Hillstown water tower, Bolsover


----------



## Drago (31 May 2021)

Nice work team, good to see you lot still only need the flimsiest excuse to go for a ride


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jun 2021)

Drinking water in front of a water tower, near Lapworth, Warwickshire.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jun 2021)

Today on the Crab and Winkle Way.


----------



## johnblack (7 Jun 2021)

Sorry, not a water tower, but what the hell, it’s a big old tower on a back road between Helidon and Byfield.


----------



## Willd (7 Jun 2021)

Leaning tower of Charwelton  387 ft


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2021)

One of the few bumps round here.

https://goo.gl/maps/timLDgUYdrDAtMtV9

https://goo.gl/maps/TDxU2iDqiUpjaY1x8

https://goo.gl/maps/YXwacSeq7rFBJoRP7


----------



## GetFatty (9 Jun 2021)

Not on my bike but here’s the Shooters Hill tower


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2021)

Willd said:


> Leaning tower of Charwelton  387 ft


Pah - _pitiful!_ 

Leaning tower of Emley Moor  330.4 metres (1,084 ft)






Alan Zomerfeld, CC BY-SA 2.5, via Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (10 Jun 2021)

Not posted on here for a lonnnnnng time but massively back into cycling this year and came across this thread.
Mappleton water tower on the way to Hornsea yesterday, always fascinated me as a kid and now at 35 years old have finally seen it up close


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jun 2021)

Happened across this thread while looking for something else, as you do...




MBIFOAWT at Weston, Herts. About six miles away from DoctorTowers, and half a mile from the Cricketers, which was my destination that evening


----------



## winjim (19 Jun 2021)

OK, once again no bikes or water towers but a bit of a power station update. I've been checking out some maps and cooling tower layouts and it looks like there's been a mix up, what I thought was Drax power station in fact isn't. So...

This is the view from the top of the hill looking east. I think this is in fact West Burton power station in Nottinghamshire.





That means that the structure on the horizon here, taken from the same spot in roughly the same direction is possibly Lincoln cathedral, although I can't be sure.





Just up the road and looking north you get two sets of cooling towers on the horizon. So I think the set on the right of the photo is Drax and the one on the left is Ferrybridge.





If that's the case then I think the Humber bridge would be to the right of shot, and apparently it's also possible to see York Minster. I need to get out with some binoculars, or at least a decent camera rather than just my phone. Still, that's about a 30 mile radius confirmed with the naked eye over about 90°, which is pretty mad.


----------



## craigwend (19 Jun 2021)

speedfreak said:


> Not posted on here for a lonnnnnng time but massively back into cycling this year and came across this thread.
> Mappleton water tower on the way to Hornsea yesterday, always fascinated me as a kid and now at 35 years old have finally seen it up close
> View attachment 593112


See posts #55 & 56


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jun 2021)

MBIFOA barely visible WT at Aston End.





And later on at Pin Green, probably the highest bit of Stevenage.


----------



## Alex H (23 Jun 2021)

South of Warkworth - Morwick Water Tower


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

*Thursday 8th*

Lindisfarne Water Tower






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6850276


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Sep 2021)

Sibton, Suffolk


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2021)

On NCN Route 1, about 2-3 miles south of Chedgrave/Loddon, Norfolk. No signs to give a more specific location.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 610681
> 
> 
> On NCN Route 1, about 2-3 miles south of Chedgrave/Loddon, Norfolk. No signs to give a more specific location.


your getting that look that says "really your taking a photo of that for some online message board photo challenge - how old are you?


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> your getting that look that says "really your taking a photo of that for some online message board photo challenge - how old are you?



How did you guess? 

To add insult to injury, I had conned Mrs @BoldonLad into the ride, I said it was only a 10 mile round trip Chedgrave to Bungay and back), when, in reality, I thought it was 8 miles each way, then.... I took a wrong turning!.... at this point we are about 18 mies in, with another 2-3 to go. 

I did buy coffee and cake in Bungay


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2021)

No bike, but I spotted this one last week

Friday 15th

Askham Bryan
Just off the A64, at the 'western' section of York _Ring Road_







Map under the photo; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/187994
https://bwtas.blogspot.com/search?q=askham+bryan


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2021)

Fantastic effort team. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2021)

MBIFO the Water Tower that is twixt the reservoirs and the 129 spot height rather than where OS says WR TWR.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wed 3rd Nov

Church Balk
Dunnington
York
(just off the 'Stamford Bridge road'/A166)












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/403857


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here's one. I was on my bike at the time but it's not in the picture. Mursley in Buckinghamshire
> 
> View attachment 587520


There’s a plaque at the bottom of that fence, it commentates an aircrew from a crashed WW2 aircraft


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2021)

The water tower on Ecton Lane, close to the World's End pub and in the next field to the police dog training area.


----------



## keithmac (9 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No bike, but I spotted this one last week
> 
> Friday 15th
> 
> ...



There's one in Acomb too, been decommissioned though in 2007.

They are impressive structures mind, I believe it was built in 1920's?.


----------



## Willd (4 Dec 2021)

West Haddon


----------



## All uphill (4 Dec 2021)

Bike in front of one water tower?

Pah.

Take my bike in front of a church and _TWO_ watertowers!






Rockwell Green in Somerset


----------



## DRM (4 Dec 2021)

No bike, but I drive past this one regularly on the Tockwith industrial estate, formerly the WW2 era RAF Marston Moor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Marston_Moor
Apparrently Clark Gable was based there in WW2, also one of the units I have to go to is a modern clad building, that’s been extended but it still has the original WW2 metal frame work and concrete flooring from when it was a maintenance hanger,still structurally sound and in use today.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Jan 2022)

Meppershall water tower in Bedfordshire.


----------



## Jon George (8 Jan 2022)

Okay, I'm in for this. 
This is my first contribution (an absolutely lousy photo, I know, but there are _two_ in shot, with the bonus of a bike-in-front-of-no-parking sign.) I specifically cycled out yesterday to get this photo - on Patsy #3 The Hybrid - just to join in the fun.
Rushmere 1 & 2 Off Tuddenham Lane, North Ipswich.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 591452


We walked past this several times in April, last year, when we stayed in the _'Little Tin Chapel', _on Whipcord Lane, opposite Telfords Warehouse 
(Shropshire Union Canal)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jan 2022)

There's two similar ones that I pass on a semi-regular basis;
*1. *It's in a triangle created by the villages of Hickleton, Brodsworth & Hooton Pagnell
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/584083
Although _'H-P_' is arguably a town, as it was granted a market charter in 1253
(it's also a simply marvellous place, known as T_he_ _Cotswolds Of The Coal-Fields_, as it looks so out of place in South Yorkshire!)

*2. *Woolley Edge, at the top of 'Haigh Bank'
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2800211
The OS map below the photograph shows the location, with jct 38/'_The_ _Old Post Office_' to the south


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2022)

Nice work team. It kind brings a pride filled tear to my eye how my trig/renewable energy/water towers baggers threads gets you guys and gals out on your bikes and taking an interest in our heritage.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jan 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Meppershall water tower in Bedfordshire.
> 
> View attachment 625218


Brutal


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2022)

I kind of like it. Has a wonderful 50s cold war feel to it.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Nice work team. It kind brings a pride filled tear to my eye how my trig/renewable energy/water towers baggers threads gets you guys and gals out on your bikes and taking an interest in our heritage.


Are you sure that tear in your eye isn't a result of you leaving the sugar spoon in your cup of tea?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Jan 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Brutal


It is isn't it, and I hadn't recognised that fact until I got really close... it looks nicer from afar, it's on a highish ridge and can be seen from about 10 miles away in many directions, I'd just never gone up to it.


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2022)

All of you have missed a biggie ... literally. Gawthorpe water tower (Ossett), just near where they run the World Coal Carrying Championship that @Drago could do on Easter Monday now he's running again.






And that's the end of my contributions


----------



## PapaZita (9 Jan 2022)

My own shot of the Meppershall tower from back in the summer. Apologies, bike not visible, I was sitting on it. Taken on my way home from a ride up to St Neots.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> All of you have missed a biggie ... literally. Gawthorpe water tower (Ossett), just near where they run the World Coal Carrying Championship that @Drago could do on Easter Monday now he's running again.
> 
> View attachment 625620
> 
> ...


A fine specimen


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jan 2022)

PapaZita said:


> My own shot of the Meppershall tower from back in the summer. Apologies, bike not visible, I was sitting on it. Taken on my way home from a ride up to St Neots.
> 
> View attachment 625624


Another interesting one. 1949, so rare for the fact chuff-all was built in the '40s.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2022)

Here's one that's under a mile from me and a local landmark which almost anyone who's been to Felixstowe would have seen - the Trimley Water Tower pictured this afternoon. Apparently the tallest open leg tower at 210ft, and long since out of use having been replaced with underground storage. It should have been pulled down years ago as pieces keep falling off (the netting was a failed attempt to limit the damage), but it seems that the rental received from hosting all the arials exceeds the cost of repairs. There's new housing being built almost up to the base at the moment, so its future may be in doubt.




Another one for @Jon George to hunt down is the partially clad Rushmere St. Andrew water tower (pictured below in 2020), but it took me some time to find the right combination of tracks & paths to get to it




I've also got pictures of towers in Gissing, Kenninghall, Hollesley & Rendlesham from the past few years if you're desperate enough to see them


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2022)

Sunday 9th

This afternoon, we drove past the Water-Tower, between Flockton & Midgely, near the entrance to HMP New Hall, whilst 'out & about' (x 14)

It's been converted into a dwelling, with a glass lower-floor!!!
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/96012
Sadly traffic precluded a stop, I will try to return though!


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (13 Jan 2022)

From yesterday's ride (Norwich to Downham Market), on the way out from Norwich I spotted the Bowthorpe Water Tower. Very unusual - looks more like a grain silo.
Heritage Norfolk


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (13 Jan 2022)

Architecture article on the conversionI have quite a few photos of water towers from bike rides as it transpires.
One from August 2021 (King's Lynn - Great Massingham Loop) near Castle Acre.
Converted to living accomodation, I'd read about it in a magazine a couple of weeks beforehand; completely forgotten about it, so was very surprised to recognise this on the horizon!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jan 2022)

I don't know anything about plumbing. Presumably there was a time when water towers were a necessary part of the infrastructure, but they have been made obsolete by the introduction of something or other. This is why old ones exist and ate being turned into residences.

What technology overtook them? When? Presumably some kind of high(er) pressure pumping?

Or are a lot of them still in use?


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't know anything about plumbing. Presumably there was a time when water towers were a necessary part of the infrastructure, but they have been made obsolete by the introduction of something or other. This is why old ones exist and ate being turned into residences.
> 
> What technology overtook them? When? Presumably some kind of high(er) pressure pumping?
> 
> Or are a lot of them still in use?


The Trimley water tower I pictured on the previous page has been replaced with massive underground storage tanks (Google image link) due to the requirements of a growing population


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> What technology overtook them? When? Presumably some kind of high(er) pressure pumping?


High pressure water mains.

In days of old water would be pumped from the ground or a local warercourse, often powered by a wild west style windmill, and used to fill a water tower. The water tower would smooth out the supply as the demand fluctuated, and provided some water pressure.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jan 2022)

There was one on _Grand Designs _a couple of days ago
(repeat on - possibly - More 4'?)

It was in (that cesspit, named London

https://www.standard.co.uk/homesand...-home-with-space-for-art-gallery-a117516.html


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (14 Jan 2022)

That Grand Designs one looks like several brick towers I’ve seen; they all appear to have a similar build date, around 1867ish. Jumbo of Colchester is the biggest, others in Friday Bridge and Saffron Walden. I meant to found out if it was the same architect and builders for all of them. Will find out, and dig out the photos too.


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Jan 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Meppershall water tower in Bedfordshire.
> 
> View attachment 625218


That is an impressive beast


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jan 2022)

LucretiaMyReflection said:


> Architecture article on the conversionI have quite a few photos of water towers from bike rides as it transpires.
> One from August 2021 (King's Lynn - Great Massingham Loop) near Castle Acre.
> Converted to living accomodation, I'd read about it in a magazine a couple of weeks beforehand; completely forgotten about it, so was very surprised to recognise this on the horizon!
> 
> ...


Off-topic, but some big money in these 'utility conversions' .... 3 bed penthouse at Kings cross (gas tower) £7.4 million


----------



## figbat (15 Jan 2022)

I sometimes find myself at a loss in terms of a target for a ride, meaning I just repeat known ones. This thread inspired me to go and bag a water tower I used to live near. If you have driven east along the M4 past Reading on a clear day you’ll have seen this from miles away.










And right next door…





And then just over a mile away, still in Tilehurst…


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (15 Jan 2022)

figbat said:


> I sometimes find myself at a loss in terms of a target for a ride, meaning I just repeat known ones. This thread inspired me to go and bag a water tower I used to live near. If you have driven east along the M4 past Reading on a clear day you’ll have seen this from miles away.
> View attachment 626691
> 
> 
> ...


The Tilehurst brick tower is an interesting design, I'm guessing that's been converted to living space.


----------



## figbat (15 Jan 2022)

LucretiaMyReflection said:


> The Tilehurst brick tower is an interesting design, I'm guessing that's been converted to living space.


It has, yes.


----------



## Willd (16 Jan 2022)

Mears Ashby


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2022)

Willd said:


> Mears Ashby
> 
> View attachment 626849


I did that one but in the dark! 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2022)

Brixworth water tower






A kind of water tower overlooking Pitsford Reservoir


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2022)

All uphill said:


> Bike in front of one water tower?
> 
> Pah.
> 
> ...


Use to live in Rockwell Green many many moons ago .


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2022)

Snap @PeteXXX Brixworth Water Tower


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2022)

Friday 28th

Severus Tower
Acomb
York
(as seen from Lindsay Avenue)


















Explaining why it's so named; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5519658
https://her-staging.york.gov.uk/Monument/MYO4251


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2022)

Water Tower near Polstead (next to A1071, Polstead Camping and Caravan Club Site).


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

Everdon Stubbs


----------



## johnblack (2 Mar 2022)

Willd said:


> Everdon Stubbs
> 
> View attachment 633157


Snap , see post #74!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Mar 2022)

Swilland water tower today...


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Mar 2022)

Great Offley Hertfordshire.
Great Offley has been on one of my regular cycling routes for many years . I only noticed it has a water tower today .


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Mar 2022)

Only a mere mini-tower needed at Gringley-on-the-Hill:




A much better view grabbed on Geograph.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Mar 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 635808
> 
> Great Offley Hertfordshire.
> Great Offley has been on one of my regular cycling routes for many years . I only noticed it has a water tower today .


Ah I know that one, I had quite a frightening tank slapper there a few years ago when I was still pretending to be a racy type cyclist on a carbon road bike. I recall that there's a steep downhill if you're coming from Luton way, I was going hell for leather down the hill and then it turns right before going into King's Langley, and I had too much speed and too little ability to take the bend cleanly. I fishtailed like buggery and my heart rate is just about recovering!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Ah I know that one, I had quite a frightening tank slapper there a few years ago when I was still pretending to be a racy type cyclist on a carbon road bike. I recall that there's a steep downhill if you're coming from Luton way, I was going hell for leather down the hill and then it turns right before going into King's Langley, and I had too much speed and too little ability to take the bend cleanly. I fishtailed like buggery and my heart rate is just about recovering!



Kings Walden I presume you meant?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2022)

Aston End water tower


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Kings Walden I presume you meant?


That's the one! Good spot.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Kings Walden I presume you meant?





CanucksTraveller said:


> That's the one! Good spot.


There is a steep hill going into Kings Langley , the hazard there is the pinch point under the railway bridge.


----------



## johnblack (23 Mar 2022)

Preston Capes / Woodford Halse junction


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2022)

Arkley water tower, Rowely Green Lane.
Between Barnet and Borehamwood.


----------



## Willd (30 Apr 2022)

Another one of the one near Preston Capes


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2022)

Castleford on Saturday's 400km audax:


----------



## DCLane (14 Aug 2022)

A French one; Chateau D'Eau on the Ile de Noirmoutier.


----------



## Willd (21 Aug 2022)

Nobottle


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2022)

Not MBIFO the water tower, presumably for the steam engines when they were running, at Margate Station on a recent visit.


----------



## gom (22 Aug 2022)




----------



## Jon George (23 Aug 2022)

gom said:


> View attachment 658345


I love this juxtaposition! It's given me ideas ...


----------



## keithmac (25 Aug 2022)

gom said:


> View attachment 658345


Had to zoom in for that one 👍


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2022)

Random discovery from today - the water tower in Woodditton (to the south of Newmarket)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 9th
> 
> This afternoon, we drove past the Water-Tower, between Flockton & Midgely, near the entrance to HMP New Hall, whilst 'out & about' (x 14)
> 
> ...


The upper storeys look to be completed!!
The access (a lift??) still looks to be under construction

It's on the A637


----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Panscrank (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Juan Kog (13 Sep 2022)

Panscrank said:


> View attachment 660990


Is this the CC version of spot-the-ball , I can’t see your bike .
Only joking , Welcome to the forum


----------



## Panscrank (14 Sep 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Is this the CC version of spot-the-ball , I can’t see your bike .
> Only joking , Welcome to the forum


Lol.
This is right next to where I grew up in Townhill, Swansea.


----------



## Panscrank (17 Sep 2022)

Was driving past today so took some better pictures.


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

Edgehill


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2022)

Freston water tower


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2022)

Hardingstone water tower, also, as many are, on the trigpointing database.. 👍


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

Dingley water tower


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2022)

Friday 18th

Pontefract Park
Just to the south of the grandstand, for the racecourse










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/258524


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2022)

Milzy said:


> This is from our Awesome utopia village.


@Milzy 
The 'A', or the 'U' village?


All uphill said:


> Bike in front of one water tower?
> 
> Pah.
> 
> ...


Ahh, you ride a '_Digestive_' too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2022)

Has anyone else been watching the '_Huge Homes with Hugh Dennis_' series?
https://www.channel4.com/programmes/huge-homes-with-hugh-dennis

In episode one, he visited a converted water tower

http://www.elspethbeardarchitects.com/projects/munsteadwatertower.html
https://www.getsurrey.co.uk/whats-on/film-tv/refurbished-water-tower-stars-tv-6169109

Her project list, looks like she might have designed others?


It seems to have featured quite a lot in publications; http://www.elspethbeardarchitects.com/publications/index.html


----------



## All uphill (20 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The 'A', or the 'U' village?
> 
> Ahh, you ride a '_Digestive_' too



I do!

Very happy with it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 9th
> 
> This afternoon, we drove past the Water-Tower, between Flockton & Midgely, near the entrance to HMP New Hall, whilst 'out & about' (x 14)
> 
> ...


There is a video of it on FB, but I'm not sure of the uploaders settings, to allow people to see it
You may/may not see it;


View: https://www.facebook.com/100011264261777/videos/1290989905073068



If not, try one of the local newspapers; https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news.../first-look-inside-landmark-flockton-25732509


----------

